# Sign up for............



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

*Thanks Dee!*

count me in...


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

ooops...........guess I should say, I'm in too!! :lol:


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm in as well.


----------



## ladydrake (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm in...what are all the specifics


----------



## ladysedge (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm sooooo happy to see this sign up....that just means hunting season is that much closer!! Sign me up please.


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

Im in


----------



## imadragonkeeper (Oct 30, 2006)

Sweeeeet! Put me on the list too please


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

I want to play too!!! Count me in!! Thanks Dee!!


----------



## woodsbaby (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

I'm in!!


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

*yep*

Missed it last year so,,,,,,,,,,I AM IN!!:shade::darkbeer:


----------



## Nikki00 (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm In :teeth:


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

Sign me up please! :teeth:


----------



## thedogmother (Jan 8, 2004)

Count me in. When are we planing on starting it. I am going out again Aug. 21


----------



## HuntressInPink (Jul 14, 2009)

_I'm in!!!_ :darkbeer:


----------



## TN- archerychic (Jun 4, 2007)

I wanna play..... please!!


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 24, 2007)

Count me in!


----------



## VicxenNewbie (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm in...what are the details?


----------



## LadyBowhunter63 (Feb 3, 2010)

Count me in


----------



## Jenn79 (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm in!!!


----------



## lady531 (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm in!


----------



## backwoodsbarbie (Mar 9, 2010)

IM in! whoohoo


----------



## Huntergirla (Oct 22, 2006)

I would like to give it another try this year. Thanks


----------



## Montana girl (Jun 16, 2008)

I am Deffently in!!


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm in:wink: hopefully this year I will have a contribution


----------



## Messica (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm in!


----------



## emt29817 (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm in too.


----------



## FarmGirl7 (Aug 3, 2007)

sign me up please!!! Thanks Dee


----------



## CricketKiller (Apr 30, 2009)

Please count me in! :whoo:


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

IM IN!:cheers:


----------



## Archry Princess (May 28, 2009)

I'm in. I feel a buck coming on this year!! (hopefully)


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

I'd like to give it another shot this year. We just moved to Idaho so maybe will get something big :smile:


----------



## tothewoodz (Oct 8, 2006)

Count me in please..:nod:


----------



## Cheerioette (Apr 16, 2010)

I'll definitely join in on this fun....


----------



## huntluvn (Jul 29, 2008)

*contest*

Sign me up!!


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

I'll play again this year!


----------



## mpflugradt (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

ok count me in please.. ready to get this season goin.. Oct 1st.. come on... :beer:


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

*Ok all, better get signed up! I will no longer accept entries after 10pm Mountain Time on Friday the 13th of August! Yes, that is THIS Friday!!! Lets get everyone signed up.

Thanks,
Dee*


----------



## KSHuntress21 (Aug 11, 2010)

Sign me up please!


----------



## Kris_T (Sep 24, 2009)

My first full season....count me in!!


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Oct 23, 2003)

Got room for another "hunting newbie"?  Please count me in!


----------



## ohioB75wife (Jul 31, 2009)

*Contest*

Please count me in:wink:


----------



## MNArrowFlinger (Jul 8, 2008)

count me in :wink:


----------



## luverofthebow (May 18, 2008)

Count me in, as well!!! Hopefully, I'll get to add to the pot this year! (unlike last year) HAHA!!!!


----------



## DXTGIRL (May 24, 2010)

Sign me up....pleeezzzzz!!!!!


----------



## Camo_Lady (Oct 20, 2009)

Count me in


----------



## twilababy (Aug 9, 2010)

Me too!


----------



## GirlieBowhunter (Aug 22, 2009)

If it isn't too late, I'm in.


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

*officially closed. Teams will be posted by tomorrow, aug. 15th around 9pm mst.*


----------

